# SULLANA, Piura



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Perla del Chira


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe, no se ven las fotos, pucha, que habra pasado?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

oe, solo se ve una! en las demás dic "Imagen provista por tripod"


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

http://sullana.tripod.com.mx/sullana/id12.html

este es el link donde estan las fotos e info de Sullana


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

cHEvere!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por el link, como siempre lso atractivos de estas ciudades son sus construcciones antiguas, pero se ve llamativo el pueblo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey, ya se ven las fotos.

El río Chira si que es caudaloso, hasta lo navegan.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Parece ser bonita Sullana aunque lo que mas me gusta de esa zona es la Casona Sojo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

SORRY, NO SE VE MAS QUE UNA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Otra vez se vuelve a ver solo una.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

No se olviden que Sullana siempre le hizo la guerra a Piura para que sea la capital de la Regiòn.
Hace dos decadas Sullana y Piura crecìan de igual paralelamente, pero despues de la decada del ochenta Piura le saco una gran diferencia a Sullana.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

chekeen el link pues !!! ahi estan las fotos que lamentablemente aqui no atracan !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

¿Un thread con puros links y sin fotos? No vale.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ciertas paginas tripod no permiten hotlink....los que entren al link de skyperu y tengan habilitada la opcion de archivos temorales..luego de ver el link, van a poder entrar aca y ver las fotos..ya que se guardan en la memoria temporal d la pc....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Municipalidad


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

se ve un apacible pueblo... esta simpatica su iglesia matriz


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Solo veo una foto, pero la iglesia me gusta, y la ciudad se ve muy limpia kay:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Sushana....

Puente Lima, si no me equivoco esto es parte de un proyecto llamado "Alameda Lima". 


















Transv. Enrique Palacios (peatonal).


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Chalaco esas últimas fotos estan buenas. Lo que me gusta de Sullana es su clima, la vegetación y el río Chira, me encanta ver un gran río pasando por la costa ya que casi todos los ríos costeños son muy chicos y realmenete insignificantes.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Chalaco esas últimas fotos estan buenas. Lo que me gusta de Sullana es su clima, la vegetación y el río Chira, me encanta ver un gran río pasando por la costa ya que casi todos los ríos costeños son muy chicos y realmenete insignificantes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El río mas caudaloso de la costa es el santa pero el unico navegable es el Tumbes, aunque el Chira pareciera que es navegable, será por la represa.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a no sabia ese dato, aunque el amazonas osea no estoy seguro para afirmar esto pero creia que el rio amazonas nacia en la parte costa de la region arequipa


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Sullana es una bonita ciudad y muy comercial..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se ve bien cuidada


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ta buena .  .


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> a no sabia ese dato, aunque el amazonas osea no estoy seguro para afirmar esto pero creia que el rio amazonas nacia en la parte costa de la region arequipa


Tienes razón, Liquid. Aunque el Amazonas nace cerca de Nauta, en la confluencia del Marañón y el Ucayali, para medir su largo total se considera el punto de origen del curso de agua, que se halla en la zona de Arequipa, en la provincia de Caylloma, en el nevado Mismi.


----------

